# Hurricane Dorian - Second Coming of Andrew?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have family in Savannah and Hilton Head. Dorian is looking like a real monster.

Hope everyone gets through this!

Cat 5 with 185 mph winds, pressure below what Andrew had.

This thing is really going to tear houses and infrastructure up.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I wish they would stick with one unit of measure for barometric pressure, flipping between English units and Metric units sux.

Looks like a scary storm for sure.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures coming in from Abacos Island now - telephone poles snapped in half, trees denuded and branches broken, cars damaged by flying debris and being flipped over on their sides by winds, storm surge and flooding all around. Powerlines laying all over the place on buildings.

And it is just getting started.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have lots of family in Fort Lauderdale and Miami and have been watching the storm closely. Plus I work in an industry that FEMA has on speed dial. Fingers are crossed that it takes the northern turn quickly and avoids most of Florida and Georgia. However that means that work will be hell as we deal with the Carolinas a lot. I'm really worried what will be left of the Bahamas after this. 24 hours of category 5 hurricane winds could destroy the islands. I saw where people were complaining because their cruises had been cancelled or rerouted. Sometimes people are so insensitive. Those people in the Bahamas are staring major damage or even death in the face but your cruise being changed is the worst thing in the world.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I have lots of family in Fort Lauderdale and Miami and have been watching the storm closely. Plus I work in an industry that FEMA has on speed dial. Fingers are crossed that it takes the northern turn quickly and avoids most of Florida and Georgia. However that means that work will be hell as we deal with the Carolinas a lot. I'm really worried what will be left of the Bahamas after this. 24 hours of category 5 hurricane winds could destroy the islands. I saw where people were complaining because their cruises had been cancelled or rerouted. Sometimes people are so insensitive. Those people in the Bahamas are staring major damage or even death in the face but your cruise being changed is the worst thing in the world.


My family members have all been issued mandatory evacuation orders, so they will be heading to hotels in Atlanta.

I agree with your comments - nowadays some people only look at the world through "it's all about me" lenses.

I have been through Hurricanes Andrew, Harvey, and Celia (1970 - we were in Port Aransas - Cat 3 that killed 14 and injured 466, 130 mph winds), and all of these were major hurricanes that caused a lot of damage. Devastating....

My advice based on those hurricanes is get out of harm's way - evacuate. Then deal with the aftermath, alive. :smile:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a short video showing family (celluloid) films from Hurricane Celia. The Bahamas will be a catastrophe.

For those of you who remember dune buggies, one makes a cameo appearance amidst all of the destruction.

We were ordered off Mustang Island at 4:00 a.m. by National Guard soldiers telling us we had to leave.

I remember waiting to get on the ferry to get back to Corpus Christi and seawater coming in through the car doors.

We drove back through afterwards - sailboats on the streets downtown, mobile homes blown to pieces, corrugated metal twisted around telephone poles, 2"x4" boards speared into the sides of houses and cars, dead animals, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkgAcgTkkUo


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if good ole @Colonel K0rn is still checking in on the forum or not, but I saw a report indicating that the storm would impact Savannah. 
Hope everyone is able to stay safe.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'm in central florida, so inland, but my parents are on Merritt Island, and if it wobbles to the east they will get hit. And of course, they refuse to leave despite mandatory evacuations. I'm mad enough to spit nails.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> I'm not sure if good ole is still checking in on the forum or not, but I saw a report indicating that the storm would impact Savannah.
> Hope everyone is able to stay safe.


Also been seeing the Delmarva Peninsula mentioned a lot. I assume that is where @Delmarva Keith is located. Hoping everyone stays safe.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if good ole is still checking in on the forum or not, but I saw a report indicating that the storm would impact Savannah.
> ...


No issues here. Wind and rain forecast for tomorrow but nothing extraordinary. Hope the Carolinas are ok.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm alive and well, just busy as hell. Thanks for the concern @social port


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Finally got yard cleaned up. 3 trees down, 4 stumps ground, finished repairing and re shingling part of our barns roof, and I am hauling in top soil today. I plan to over seed Saturday! A lot of trees down in my part of NC, but a bit south of us really got it bad with water. I consider myself, my family and neighbors lucky!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Finally got yard cleaned up. 3 trees down, 4 stumps ground, finished repairing and re shingling part of our barns roof, and I am hauling in top soil today. I plan to over seed Saturday! A lot of trees down in my part of NC, but a bit south of us really got it bad with water. I consider myself, my family and neighbors lucky!


Glad you guys made it through everything okay! That storm looked like it was really going to tear things up.

I have never seen a hurricane go stationary before. That was very odd. I feel really sorry for the Bahamians.

My family came out okay, no real damage. Storm debris in the yard, but no flooding, and no structure damage.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Good! For a few hours it was hammer time. I really think a small tornado came through. It's funny myself and three neighbors got tree damage in a straight line over each property. Luckily the sound did not come up near my neighborhood!


----------

